
Shitty Media Men spreadsheet - sds111
http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_factor/2017/10/12/why_it_s_reasonable_to_feel_a_queasy_mix_of_emotions_about_the_shitty_media.html
======
curtisblaine
> But if a woman has been raped, who’s to tell her she has no right to scream
> his name from the rooftops?

Three little things: Presumption of innocence[1], Separation of powers[2] and
Right to a fair trial[3]. The first tells us that every person is innocent
until proven guilty, the second mandates that the ones with the power of
proving guilty are not the same with the power of arresting or writing the
laws, the third says that, to be proven guilty, one has to undergo a fair
trial, and that, among the other things, the accusers can't be the judges.

By allowing public firings and spreadsheets of "guilty people", we're actually
allowing bypassing all of these three points. People are accused, trialled and
condemned by enraged crowds, without even being able to defend themselves in a
legal seat. And if you try to underline this point, you're treated as a
monster. Good job on restoring mob justice and making it pass as "normal".

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presumption_of_innocence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presumption_of_innocence)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separation_of_powers](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separation_of_powers)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_a_fair_trial](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_a_fair_trial)

